# on the beach



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi all, I like to park on the beech with my motorhome the only one I know that you can park on is black rock sand in portmadog Wales. 
dose anybody know of other beeches that you park on ?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

There are loads in the New Forest!


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> There are loads in the New Forest!


lol.

I thought it was more oak?


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

Westonbirt Arboretum have a few!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Mandi said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > There are loads in the New Forest!
> ...


Nah, you can't get an Oak for love or money. Totally monopolised by grey squirrels. Its the acorns ya know!


----------



## 109575 (Jan 29, 2008)

What about the Arboretum near Rhinefield.
Plenty of Beech & a rather expensive coffee for afters, lol.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Beaches !! someone had to spell it!!!
YES ! Ainsdale/ Formby /southport. miles and miles golden of sand
Where is it . Half hour from Liverpool city centre , you have to pay !
the Dunes are protected, enjoy.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Life is a beech!


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Ynyslas (sorry, can't check the spelling) just north of Borth which is just north of Aberystwyth.


----------



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

Newgale , Pembrokeshire . as near to the beach as you can get for a carpark , free untill april i believe £2 a day during the summer
Del


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Ahem! Seriously, not a tree in sight.

West Bay at Angle in Pembrokeshire. The car park adjoins the beach. A beautiful rocky cove. You most probably wont get away with wild camping during the high season, but out of season no problem.


----------



## Nogin (Nov 10, 2006)

*Beach Parking*

Weston-Super-Mare, 3 areas, Near old Tropicana pool, near Hospital, and UpHill.

Brean Sands, huge beach, also towards Burnham on Sea - Berrow Sands.

All the above beaches are very nice, however at low tide there is estuary mud and the sea water is rather brown.

Nigel


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*beach parking*

Hi,try Epe Hampshire,lots of places Chesil Beach,Southwold Norfolk(overnight allowed here)Marazion Cornwall(used to allow overnight but not sure current position)Inverasdale near Poolewe Scotland,Shiegra near Sandwood bay Scotland(both good for overnight)Shieldaig Loch Torridon (overnight OK,donation box for contributions to village fund)lots more out there ,have fun finding them thats what the adventure is all about!
cheers curlyboy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Beaches*

"on the Beach"

yes plenty!

Trev.


----------

